
Google Images: error when you search for anything that starts with a dash - TonnyGaric
https://www.google.com/search?q=-1&tbm=isch
======
azhenley
The _-_ excludes the next term from results, so you are searching for nothing
here.

A normal Google search returns no result, so Images must be handling it
differently.

------
samjbobb
The dash is the NOT operator. This is the error that occurs when the query
contains only NOT terms. It’s common to check for this special case in query
processing and throw an error. Otherwise it’s easy to write a query that
returns all or nearly all of the documents in the index.

Try `-1 2`, `-1 -2`, and `1 2`

------
protothomas
More interestingly perhaps searching for “<term> -n to n” where n is an
integer returns no results (e.g
[https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=google+-1+to+1](https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=google+-1+to+1)

